# Mistery dendrobium



## LO69 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi guys, has anyone of you ever seen this nice dendrobium before?
May you help me to identify It?
I had been given a small keiky in south- Vietnam(Mekong delta area) in 2019 and last months after 2 years of immobility a new shoot emerged.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 4, 2021)

Sorry do not consider first picture!


----------

